# Scary sounds - Crying, screaming etc - HELP!



## selz (Oct 19, 2007)

Ok, last minute as always! 


I am desperate for some decent, SCARY sounds - people crying, screams etc, but I can't seem to find any anywhere - everything I have found sounds too staged or fake or cutesy.

Can anyone point me in the direction of some truely gut-wrenching screams, or sobbing soundtracks sinister enough to make the tougest men check behind him?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## krissibex (Sep 23, 2010)

I always get some good finds on this site. You can search on the top right. I'll bet people on the forum have those sounds ready to lend to you as well. http://www.soundboard.com/results.aspx?keyWord=screams


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

search in the music forum, meltdown and dark lord both have file sharing sites with TONS of free sound effects!


----------



## selz (Oct 19, 2007)

Awesome, thanks guys!

We've had so much going on this year that we were even considering cancelling the party last weekend! But have decided we can't break with tradition, so I now have a few frantic days to get it sorted!


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

Welll you CANT cancel a party because of the SOUNDS!!! Were here to help!!! Take a look here to find some serious Halloween sounds....none cutsey either!! LOL

http://www.4shared.com/dir/71_fugoL/sharing.html

password; hauntforum

When you see a sound you want to hear, click on the "arrow" next to the sound. It will allow you to hear the sounds befor you download. If you like it download it to your computer and enjoy!!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

PM sent !


----------



## selz (Oct 19, 2007)

Thank you all for your help, Dark_lord especially for giving me some serious shivers - and that doesn't happen often!

The party is tomorrow night, it will be the first time I've hidden sound systems around the house too, so I know everyone will be freaked  I've got a few tracks on my mp3, and have been listening to them in work!! Am so excited now!!!


It wasn't just sounds that threatened the party this year though, it's just been 2 of those months...other half had a shoulder operation, so can't do much at all (his sling is off now, but his arm shakes and aches just picking up a cup of coffee!) We've also had some serious arguments among our close group of friends, moved house so nothing fits where it did before, have a huge workload with a deadline of the day before the party (we both work at same company) which also needed lots of overtime, plus got to help my Roller Derby team with their party the night before... 

Ugh, no wonder we've been stressing about it! That's the short list too!

After a manic coffee-fuelled late night last night, the house has started to come together well, so I think a few hours Saturday morning should finish it off, and nobody else there need ever know the panic of getting it sorted 


Again, huge thanks, and here's to Bonween 2010!


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats Selz on pulling everything together! Hope your parties are a great success and a lot of fun! Just noticed you are from wales, my grandfather was from rhosllanerchrugog (say that 3 times fast) so I'm part Welsh!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Well definitely sounds like you had your up hill challenges, funny how we can seem to pull it together & make it work ! Well I'm glad I was able to give ya the shivers,...LoL & that you have all you need to scare the cr*p out of your guests !
Best of luck to you both on party nite & we'll be expecting a full report after with pics & body count  
( Me mum's mum be from Wales   )


----------



## ScarySounds (Sep 17, 2010)

Hope your Halloween Party went well.


----------

